

Dependently typed programming and theorem proving in Haskell - kushti
https://jeltsch.wordpress.com/2012/04/30/dependently-typed-programming-and-theorem-proving-in-haskell/

======
efnx
Sometimes I really wish I could write nice dependently typed Haskell, but then
I think it would be easier and more beneficial to just learn Agda or Idris.

